# air consumption question



## romotek (Jun 30, 2020)

Hello,

I have a question regarding air compressor.

My air compressor is rotary and produces 2.3 m3/min air under 8 bar pressure, something like 81 CFM, 116 PSI.

We need to buy 4 drum dumpers. Air consumption of a dumper is:
1.rotary air(80 CFM,80 PSI).
2.reciprocating air (15 CFM,100 PSI).

SO I assume that my compressor can handle option 1 only but I would like to ask your opinion or insight. Can option 2 work?

Thanks very much


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

first things first welcome to the forum!
question
what is the make and model on the air drum dumpers?
do you plan on a reserve air tank with check valves? if so how many gallons?
what industry is the drum dumper used in?

things to think on;
duty cycle is the first one. I always like to have 50% extra buffer room as a bare min on any pneumatic operation. 
you do not want to be close on ratings. always have a 2 times larger compressor than the equipment is rated at for consumption. parts wear, temperature and humidity is always a factor.

are you planning on expansion of the facility later?

do you have an hvac thermal controlled room with clean filtered air for the compressor where the compressor can stay cool and or warm as well as clean?

you also need a 2 times the air consumed reserve tank..
this is so the air compressor has time to cool down as duty cycle.

oh yea that is another thing stay with a compressor that will stand a 100% duty cycle.

high flow easy change clean able large air filters is a must.
no mater how clean a clean room is ... they still get trash in them over time.

hydraulic is a better choice for power on a dumper as the transfer of power is better.

air motors are noisy even with the proper mufflers on them and add O2 to an room if you are working with flammable or hazmat materials ... that can be a safety issue.
that is why I asked what industry.

stay safe and plan!


----------



## romotek (Jun 30, 2020)

romotek said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a question regarding air compressor.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. The dumper is for lubricants production, introduction of additives into the blending tank.
handiramp.
I don't have air tank, so the compressor will work non-stop? what about the access air that I have (116-80 PSI)? Isn't that enough?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

ahh
production of flammable materials.
yup pneumatic is a good choice.
just remember you are adding O2 in that area when thinking of fire control. 
and make sure all fittings and hoses will stand the materials and solvents.

you want at least 25% more on the cfm if they are ran one at a time..
but at 4 units at 80 cfm if they are ran all at once the cfm rating needs to be 400 cfm.

and the compressor needs to be rated at 100% duty cycle with at least 140psi rating.
you will regulate that down for your machine at the point of use with a proper 100 cfm regulator.
and an air dryer water separator is a good idea as well.

so the dumpers use both rotary and reciprocating air ?
if so are they operating at the same time?


----------



## romotek (Jun 30, 2020)

the dumpers can be rotary or reciprocating, I have to state that before I order. I am new to pneumatics, the data stated referred to the compressor we have. hat about hydraulic unit? it's only 1/2 GPM, and If I understand correctly compressor can handle all 4 at once?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

only if the hydraulic hoses will stand for the chemicals you will be handling.
good quality gates brand hoses will.
hydraulic power units also have gpm for the flow and psi rating as well.
the hydraulic dumper can be used with a fork truck as the power unit as a 2 uses for one piece of equipment
you just need to make sure the fork truck has auxiliary hydraulic ports rated at the pressure and flow of the dumper.

the 5K Liquid Propane or battery powered toyota fork trucks work well for this application.


----------



## romotek (Jun 30, 2020)

Thanks you very much.


----------

